# casa (de) la Maria



## betulina

Hola a tothom!

Jo quan parlo no dic mai la preposició "de" en aquest tipus de construcció:

-Vaig anar a casa (de) la Maria a sopar.

-És a casa (de) l'àvia.

No ho dic mai i escriure-ho se'm fa estrany. Vosaltres com ho dieu? Sabeu quina és la forma correcta?

Gràcies!!


----------



## brau

Doncs jo diria

"*Vaig anar a ca Maria a sopar*"

i

"*Està a ca la iaia*"


Això del "ca" crec que algú em va dir una volta que fins i tot era correcte... no ho se. En tot cas, de vegades s'intenta evitar, i diriem "a casa Maria", sense el "de", cap dubte sobre això. A mi sense el "de" em sona més correcte. No m'havia parat a pensar-ho mai tampoc. 

Salut!


----------



## Sothus

Jo els faig servir més o menys indistintament, no sé si és una qüestió de "mandra verbal" 

No m'he fixat mai si una forma la faig servir més que l'altra...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo i al meu poble  igual que en Brau, però amb article per al nom de persones:

"Vaig a _ca la_ Maria".

Això sí, a la meva zona se sol dir "Vine _a casa meva_ / Vine _a casa_", però les amistats illenques em van enganxar el "ca meva" i ho trobo d'allò més pràctic.


----------



## Mei

A casa la Maria. 

Mei (de Maria  )


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Per cert, he descobert que els valencians dieu "ma casa". 

Preciós!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ampurdan

Vénen a casa meva.
Vaig a casa la Maria/van a ca la Maria.
Vaig a ca la iaia.

Així és com ho dic normalmente. De totes maneres, no em sona gens malament dir "Vaig a casa de la Maria".


----------



## betulina

Molt bé, moltes gràcies, nois, ja no me'n queda cap dubte.

Ei, Brau, el "ca" és absolutament correcte, no dubtis pas a fer-lo servir!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ampurdan said:


> Vénen a casa meva.
> Vaig a casa la Maria/van a ca la Maria.
> Vaig a ca la iaia.
> 
> Així és com ho dic normalmente. De totes maneres, no em sona gens malament dir "Vaig a casa de la Maria".


 
Ampurdan, així dius que no fas anar la combinació

*Vaig a ca la Maria / Van a casa (de) la Maria*?


----------



## betulina

Per cert, volia comentar que jo el "ca" també el faig servir a vegades, però no com una cosa que hagi "mamat" des de petita, sinó que ho he adquirit de més gran, potser per aquesta "mandra verbal" que diu en Sothus.


----------



## tamen

Bon dia!

Què podria afegir si estic d'acord amb tot el que heu dit?

Només que el "can"(ca n') o "ca" no tan sols és correcte, sinó diria que imprescindible. No denota únicament la casa o el domicili, sinó també el lloc de treball, etc. Si en francès es diu "Je suis allé chez le medecin", encara que el metge no visiti a casa seva, per quin motiu no ho hauríem de fer igual en català? A cal metge, a cal sastre, a cal notari, etc.

És l'únic que podia afegir a les observacions anteriors.



Bon dia.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Exacte, Tamen. Jo també ho veig en la línia del *chez* francès, del *da* italià, o del genitiu saxó en anglès (John*'s* home/place --> John*'s*).


----------



## tamen

Potser semblarà que ens anem donant la raó i copets a l'esquena, però el teu exemple del "John*'s* home/place --> John*'s" *és perfecte. 

Tinc un amic que s'escandalitzava del títol que va tenir el català la novela _Breakfast at Tiffany's_. Trobava que traduir-ho per _Desdejuni a can Tiffany_ era fora de lloc. 

Diria que en general en aquest "can" hi veiem massa el català rústic. I no és rústic ni és urbà ni és això o allò: simplement és com se diu en català.

Jo només havia pensat en la comparació amb el francès, però tens raó. Potser, com en el cas de la preposició "a" de l'acusatiu, no és que el català sigui original, sinó que ens deixem magnetitzar per una llengua que se sdepara de les altres del context.


----------



## Sothus

tamen said:


> Només que el "can"(ca n') o "ca" no tan sols és correcte, sinó diria que imprescindible. No denota únicament la casa o el domicili, sinó també el lloc de treball, etc. Si en francès es diu "Je suis allé chez le medecin", encara que el metge no visiti a casa seva, per quin motiu no ho hauríem de fer igual en català? A cal metge, a cal sastre, a cal notari, etc.



Completament d'acord!



tamen said:


> Potser, com en el cas de la preposició "a" de l'acusatiu, no és que el català sigui original, sinó que ens deixem magnetitzar per una llengua que se sdepara de les altres del context.


Més que ens deixem magnetitzar, no pot ser que hi hagi un origen comú? Com era en llatí, algú ho sap?
(I ja de pas, per afegir-hi l'anglès... com era l'indoeuropeu?  )


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

tamen said:


> Tinc un amic que s'escandalitzava del títol que va tenir el català la novela _Breakfast at Tiffany's_. Trobava que traduir-ho per _Desdejuni a can Tiffany_ era fora de lloc.


 
Això mateix em va passar a mi en veure'l a la prestatgeria d'un amic meu! Més que rústic, em va semblar obsolet. Passat un temps, ho vaig comentar a una filòloga i em va raonar per què ella considerava que aquesta era una traducció encertadíssima (com els _Pòtols místics_ per als _Dharma Bums_ de Kerouac) i, res, que ara no ho trobo tan malament! Si els francesos parlen de Chez Tiffany sense problema, per què no nosaltres?


----------



## Sothus

Pregunta: Tiffany no és femení? No hauria de ser "Desdejuni a ca la Tiffanny"?


TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Això mateix em va passar a mi en veure'l a la prestatgeria d'un amic meu! Més que rústic, em va semblar obsolet. Passat un temps, ho vaig comentar a una filòloga i em va raonar per què ella considerava que aquesta era una traducció encertadíssima (com els _Pòtols místics_ per als _Dharma Bums_ de Kerouac) i, res, que ara no ho trobo tan malament! Si els francesos parlen de Chez Tiffany sense problema, per què no nosaltres?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tiffany en aquest context és una joieria novaiorquesa. Crec que per això la pel·lícula en castellà és _Desayuno con diamantes_, mentre que el llibre es _Desayuno en Tiffany's_ (traducció d'Enrique Murillo).


----------



## Sothus

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Tiffany en aquest context és una joieria novaiorquesa. Crec que per això la pel·lícula en castellà és _Desayuno con diamantes_, mentre que el llibre es _Desayuno en Tiffany's_ (traducció d'Enrique Murillo).


Veus, no ho sabia... en aquest cas perdono a qui hagi fet la traducció...


----------



## tamen

Això ja serà per acabar d'afinar la conversa, però a l'amic que se n'escandalitzava (és del ram, del nostre ram), no vaig pensar de fer-li veure que traduir-ho per "Desdejuni (o esmorzar) *a* Tiffany" (no "a Tiffany's") hauria respost a un suposat anglès "Breakfast *in *Tiffany's", perquè "at" té un altre valor i un altre ús, precisament el que diem aquí o el que introdueix allò que diem.


----------



## ampurdan

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ampurdan, així dius que no fas anar la combinació
> 
> *Vaig a ca la Maria / Van a casa (de) la Maria*?


 
No acabo d'entendre la teva pregunta, TPS... El que vull dir és que crec que ho dic tant d'una manera com de l'altra: "vaig a ca la Maria" o "vaig a casa la Maria". "Vaig a casa de la Maria" no ho dic perquè, suposo, em fa gastar massa saliva, però em sona perfectament.

"Ens trobem a cal notari" i expressions similars em semblen del més normal del món.

Per cert, crec que el "chez" francés i el "ca" català tenen el mateix origen etimològic: casa.

Ja que hi som posats, diré que també hi ha un equivalent alemany que, obviament, no comparteix origen etimològic: "bei".


----------



## Laia

betulina said:


> Hola a tothom!
> 
> Jo quan parlo no dic mai la preposició "de" en aquest tipus de construcció:
> 
> -Vaig anar a casa (de) la Maria a sopar.
> 
> -És a casa (de) l'àvia.
> 
> No ho dic mai i escriure-ho se'm fa estrany. Vosaltres com ho dieu? Sabeu quina és la forma correcta?
> 
> Gràcies!!


 
Ostres Betulina,
Jo sí que ho dic: "casa de la Maria"

Les dues opcions em sonen naturals, però sí, jo sí que a vegades poso la preposició.

Un petó!


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Laia! M'alegro molt de veure't per aquí!


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Per cert, he descobert que els valencians dieu "ma casa".
> 
> Preciós!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I no ho sabies això? Vaja, veig que si que necessites pegar-te una volteta per ací baix... ma mare (o la meva mare? ) et fa una paella. Tots convidats! 

A mi sempre m'ha encuriosit les irregularitats del possessiu aplicat a "casa". Normalment deuria ser "*la meua/meva casa*", però per allà dalt, i vaig a suposar que a les illes també (no ho se, la veritat) dieu "*a casa meva/teva/seva...*", i per ací baix diem "*ma/ta/sa casa*". Curiós.

Betulina, ja veig que si que es correcte això de "ca". El fet és que sempre m'ha sonat tan extrany que siga correcte... be, ara menys, i més veient que el seu ús està prou més estès del que em pensava. 

Salut!


----------



## chics

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Tiffany en aquest context és una joieria novaiorquesa. Crec que per això la pel·lícula en castellà és _Desayuno con diamantes_, mentre que el llibre es _Desayuno en Tiffany's_ (traducció d'Enrique Murillo).


Crec que la pel·li va fer que tot el món coneguès aquesta joieria... però no debia ser així abans. A França es va traduir igual que en castellà (casualitat?) mentre que a Bèlgica -també en francès- van preferir una cosa com "Diamants a les torradetes". Suposo que la traducció catalana inclou el nom perquè es va fer molt desprès, quan ja sabiem que Tiffany és el nom d'una joieria novaiorquesa...


----------



## chics

Ampurdan, dius "casa meva"? Les meves amigues de Girona diuen _casa meu, casa teu, casa seu_... em pensava que em podries explicar perquè... 

Jo dic _anar a ca la Maria_ / _casa la Maria_, però quan poso article hi fico també un "de": _he vist la casa de la Maria_. A les illes es diu _sa casa d'ell, sa casa seva_, que a oídes peninsulars crida molt l'atenció perque sona una mica com una repetició del possessiu.


----------



## ampurdan

chics said:


> Ampurdan, dius "casa meva"? Les meves amigues de Girona diuen _casa meu, casa teu, casa seu_... em pensava que em podries explicar perquè...


 
És veritat, dic "a casa meu", no hi havia caigut, crec que és perquè mai se'm passaria pel cap escriure-ho així d'entrada. Hi ha qui diu "a ca meu" o "a ca meua" també. No tinc cap explicació per la falta de concordança, ho sento, Chics. 

Per cert, també es diu "a casa meua/teua/seua". De petits ens van ensenyar a escriure "meva, teva, seva" i després resulta que els valencians ho poden escriure "meua, teua, seua"... Quina injustícia!


----------



## chics

ampurdan said:


> resulta que els valencians ho poden escriure "meua, teua, seua"... Quina injustícia!


I no només a València...  A Menorca -i les altres illes, em penso- és possible sentir i veure escrit _meua, teua, seua_...


----------



## Dixie!

brau said:


> Doncs jo diria
> 
> "*Vaig anar a ca Maria a sopar*"
> 
> i
> 
> "*Està a ca la iaia*"



Jo ho dic igual, tot i que també de vegades dir _casa _en lloc de _ca. _No tinc cap preferència:

Vaig a casa la iaia 
Vaig a ca la iaia

Les faig servir indistintament.


----------



## Dixie!

ampurdan said:


> És veritat, dic "a casa meu", no hi havia caigut, crec que és perquè mai se'm passaria pel cap escriure-ho així d'entrada. Hi ha qui diu "a ca meu" o "a ca meua" també. No tinc cap explicació per la falta de concordança, ho sento, Chics.
> 
> Per cert, també es diu "a casa meua/teua/seua". De petits ens van ensenyar a escriure "meva, teva, seva" i després resulta que els valencians ho poden escriure "meua, teua, seua"... Quina injustícia!



Jo per aquí al poble també he sentit gent que diu "casa meu". 

Meua/teua/seua està acceptat. A mi també em van ensenyar a l'escola a escriure en català "estàndard", però ara m'estic acostumant, si més no als fòrums, a escriure de forma semblant a la que parlo, per tant no us estranyeu si veieu que colo un "natros" o un "meua"


----------

